# 3rd Party Ipod Software??



## AceHBK (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok I am too tired of iTunes.  I have used it but but it is too much of a mess for me to stick with anymore and I have had enough of it.

Can anyone recommend a good 3rd party software to use for your ipod?


----------



## Shicomm (Oct 8, 2007)

I've heard it's possible if you're able to get drm free stuff on the ipod to work with 3rd party software.
Otherwise...   

It's the drm and the software thats holds me back from purchasing the ipod craze stuff... 
The cheapest SD-card player does the job more then well ; it's way smaller then the regular ipod, it plays any music format ( not just the drm crippled format.. ) and it's way cheaper then all the a-brand stuff...  
Maybe worth considering ?


----------



## mini_dez (Oct 10, 2007)

Here are 10 suggestions...

http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/08/10-alternatives-to-itunes-for-managing-your-ipod/


----------

